# Day Charters Mexico Pacific Coast



## davidlgreene (Sep 26, 2000)

has anyone chartered for a daysail or long weekend either on the pacific or baja coasts? Comments about the experience would be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try to contact Harbor Sailboats on Harbor Island --San Diego, they will be helpful and can rent fine yachts. 

www.harborsailboats.com


----------

